# 2014 MK 6 beat up



## GmadGman (Jan 31, 2021)

Hey everyone, a couple weeks ago my dad bought a Mk6 jetta base model, the previous owner was a female and did not take care of her car at all, you can see the car is full of "rage" (Fist dents, curb hits, and busted car vents). Lots of superglue mechanic work going on, haha!

Its a 2.0 with i think 127,000 something miles on it, not that much for these cast iron engines, 

stuff I did do with it is replace the oil with 15w40 and started to flush the radiator, because the coolant was badly rusted, 

The under engine shield isn't there because she hit a curb and left it in the middle of the road in broken pieces and dented the lower radiator. 

Anybody knows where I can get that trim piece where the ac vents clip into? That black trim thingy that goes across the dash that connects the center vents and the left ac vent.

Thanks


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

GmadGman said:


> the previous owner was a female





GmadGman said:


> Anybody knows where I can get that trim piece


Gee, I wonder if the previous owner and her feeble lady-brain could find the local VW dealer without asking online? /s


----------



## GmadGman (Jan 31, 2021)

BSM said:


> Gee, I wonder if the previous owner and her feeble lady-brain could find the local VW dealer without asking online? /s


Haha! Most females and cars dont go together.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

15w40 is THE WRONG OIL. 

It should be 5w40



When you say the coolant was rusted I bet you are the kind of person who drained it out and put green. Because I can tell you as someone with a lifetime of wrenching on 2.0vw motors no f*ing way coolant is dirty on a 127k car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GmadGman (Jan 31, 2021)

fastinradford said:


> 15w40 is THE WRONG OIL.
> 
> It should be 5w40
> 
> ...


Did you read the whole thing? I bought the car with the coolant being very dirty, how would I drain it out and put green in it when I didn't have the car previously? 15w40 is a great stout oil with a higher HTHS than any 5w40. I live in a warm climate. I can't take advantage of pour point depressants in 5w40. 15w40 is far more better.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Both are 40w- when hot. 

You are giving up good flow when cold. 
For what? Both are same weight hot. 
That’s what the numbers mean. 

15w40 does not belong. 
And is NOT better at shedding heat. 
It’s the same damn hot number 

If you feel compelled to put oil that doesn’t belong good for you. 

But saying it’s for a good reason is incorrect. Because 5w40 does EVERYtHING that 15w40 does. Except it actually flows when the engine is not yet up to temp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

By your own logic you should run straight 40weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GmadGman (Jan 31, 2021)

fastinradford said:


> But saying it’s for a good reason is incorrect. Because 5w40 does EVERYtHING that 15w40 does. Except it actually flows when the engine is not yet up to temp.


15w is good for adequate cold flow up to 20 degrees Fahrenheit, the ambient temperature is 80 outside here in the southeast. Either way at that temperature 15w40 or 5w40 will not make a difference.
a 5w40 that is not PAO based won't standup against a 15w40 that is also not PAO based regarding HTHS. Yes I can run a straight 40 weight, virtually no shearing.

Like I said, no point in running a more expensive 5w40 if I can't take advantage of pour point depressants if it does not get cold enough over here, if it did , yeah I'd run a 5w40, but right now 15w40 is great for year round interval. 

Cold start wear is a myth, mk4 to mk6 jettas delay start by a second to prime the oil pump to adequate pressure, and so do many other cars. Oil pumps have changed in engines and the 2.0 8V is no exception.


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

GmadGman said:


> 15w is good for adequate cold flow up to 20 degrees Fahrenheit, the ambient temperature is 80 outside here in the southeast. Either way at that temperature 15w40 or 5w40 will not make a difference.
> a 5w40 that is not PAO based won't standup against a 15w40 that is also not PAO based regarding HTHS. Yes I can run a straight 40 weight, virtually no shearing.
> 
> Like I said, no point in running a more expensive 5w40 if I can't take advantage of pour point depressants if it does not get cold enough over here, if it did , yeah I'd run a 5w40, but right now 15w40 is great for year round interval.
> ...


This guy BITOGs


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

GmadGman said:


> 15w is good for adequate cold flow up to 20 degrees Fahrenheit, the ambient temperature is 80 outside here in the southeast. Either way at that temperature 15w40 or 5w40 will not make a difference.
> a 5w40 that is not PAO based won't standup against a 15w40 that is also not PAO based regarding HTHS. Yes I can run a straight 40 weight, virtually no shearing.
> 
> Like I said, no point in running a more expensive 5w40 if I can't take advantage of pour point depressants if it does not get cold enough over here, if it did , yeah I'd run a 5w40, but right now 15w40 is great for year round interval.
> ...


Delaying the start to get oil pressure. 

Lol. They don’t do that. 
That’s conspiracy territory. 

And with your thick oil you don’t have to worry about NOT having oil pressure. 

Put a gauge on your engine and start it cold I bet you have 160psi cold oil pressure with 15w40

The proper oil will have less pressure. 
Pressure is bad. 
It means the oil is not flowing. 



I get it. U jack off to 15w40. 


But it’s not the correct oil for the car. 


And if u do insist it’s not because your engine is modern. 
It’s because your engine was a slight variation on an engine vw has been making since 1975.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Oil suggestions?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ype=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]Oil suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GmadGman (Jan 31, 2021)

fastinradford said:


> Oil suggestions?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ype=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]Oil suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?


----------

